# Dutch x Ivory.



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

A stupid litter, i did not intend to breed but ive culled down to 3 doe's to which ones they are old enough they are going to a pet breeder for his collection.










These came about from a ivory doe who wa sbeing fosterd by a dutch ( no choice at the time and risked loosing whole iv litter, she was the only remaining one and has done great considering dutch arent really that good as far as milk yields go and she already had a litter of 5 ) anyway a buck sneaked past my eye and i left them too long.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The little ones look pretty good for coming from a too-young litter. I take it these are from the doe pictured on the other thread?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Aye, the iv is the mother.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

The black one looks like it's about to take a chunk out of your hand. :lol: Very cute!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Theres a rubbish black a dove and a cham (i think) ill update picture today.


----------

